# Reserve Infantry Officer Recruiting Help



## ryanmiller7 (3 Aug 2014)

Hello everyone, 
    I have several questions regarding the training process required for a reserve infantry officer and cannot seem to find the answers for which online or in previous forum posts.  I have applied to 11th Field Artillery and am awaiting my FORCE exam. in early September.  Any clarification would be very much appreciated!

1.)  I haven't been able to find out how long the BMOQ training period is.  I see on the website that it says 14 weeks, however some of my CF friends have told me that he "reservist version" is not quite as long (I've heard 7 weeks, I've heard 11 weeks, and also that it varies year to year).   I have also read that the training process is:  BMOQ, CAP, and BIOC - however this would bring the total time allocated to training just under a year, assuming that the French training was excluded?   I assume this is solely for the regular force however am in need of clarification.  The main question here:  I am a University Student - how many summers will it take to become qualified for this position (excluding the obtainment of my BA).  Will I be able to do BMOQ, and then DP1.1 in the same summer?  

2.)  In accordance with the website, those enlisted in BMOQ will do 2-7 months of mandatory French training - does this apply to a candidate applying as a reserve as well?

3.)  While I have prioritized Infantry Officer as my first desired occupation, the regiment in which I have applied for is Artillery.  I was sure to include Artillery Officer on the desired occupation list as well in case applying for the "wrong thing" was improper.  I am seeking clarification as to how this works, seeing as the only armory accessible to me is in Guelph - is my only option artillery if I am unable to commute farther?  

4.)  What is the difference (if any) between BMOQ and BLOQ-L?

5.)  Finally, is there anywhere where I can view when courses run?  I have been unable to find any sort of calendar that would indicate whether or not these mandatory courses would conflict with my academic schedule.  

Again, any help is very much appreciated and will clarify things tremendously.

Regards,
Ryan


----------



## Quaz (3 Aug 2014)

1) Reg force and reserve BMOQ are substantially different in their structure. In the reserve context, you are looking at completing two courses, BMQ and BMOQ pt 2. BMQ is introductory soldier skills, drill, C-7 handling and may be conducted as either a full-time course for approximately 1 month in length or as a weekend course taken over a number of months. BMOQ pt 2 is approximately 2 weeks in length and serves as an introduction to leadership skills. Following these courses you will require BMOQ-L - formerly CAP (10 weeks) and, in the case of the infantry, IODP 1.1 (13 weeks) in order to be qualified as an officer in the reserves. 

2) No.

3) You must attend your unit for weekly parade nights and exercises. If you are unable to commute to an infantry unit, you can't be in the infantry.

4) BMOQ-L is a course split into 5 modules and is 10 weeks in length. It is identical for both reg force and reserve pers. This is the second phase of your training and is a different course from BMOQ

5) Your recruiter/unit will supply this information after you are enrolled and as you approach your courses. Generally, BMQ and BMOQ pt 2 serials are run throughout the year. BMOQ-L is run in the summer and the Infantry School runs serials in the fall and winter. IODP 1.1 has been run exclusively in the summer for the last two years, although fall and winter serials have been run in the past. It is not impossible to do all your training in such a way so that you are fully trained within a year but the stars have to align and you have to prioritize your military training. It has been my experience that it can take two to three years to complete all the above courses. You also have to pass all your courses...

Finally, I would suggest that you go in to the unit you want to join and speak with the recruiter there. They will be able to answer more of your questions.


----------



## George Wallace (3 Aug 2014)

http://army.ca/forums/threads/115341/post-1312535.html#msg1312535




			
				Captain Mark said:
			
		

> READ FIRST
> 
> Welcome to the “Ask a CAF Recruiter” section. The members tagged as “CAF Recruiter” are official Canadian Armed Forces recruiters. They will identify themselves with their rank, first name and the Forces.ca avatar. In order to best answer questions, there are some rules that need to be adhered to.
> 
> ...


----------



## George Wallace (3 Aug 2014)

Quaz said:
			
		

> 1) Reg force and reserve BMOQ are substantially different in their structure. In the reserve context, you are looking at completing two courses, BMQ and BMOQ pt 2. BMQ is introductory soldier skills, drill, C-7 handling and may be conducted as either a full-time course for approximately 1 month in length or as a weekend course taken over a number of months. BMOQ pt 2 is approximately 2 weeks in length and serves as an introduction to leadership skills. Following these courses you will require BMOQ-L - formerly CAP (10 weeks) and, in the case of the infantry, IODP 1.1 (13 weeks) in order to be qualified as an officer in the reserves.
> 
> 2) No.
> 
> ...



Although informative, YOU are not a CAF Recruiter, so YOU should not be replying on this forum.

Please make note not to do so in the future.

One point missed, as a prospective Artillery Officer, you will NOT be doing a BIOC.

Now if the OP will do a search, they will find all their questions have been answered ad nauseam in the past and are located on this site.


----------

